# Modified my figure 8 yoke to shoot looped... And added tubes on the forks for cushion! It will be my plinker.



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

[attachment=61287:ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1403562573.850229.jpg

Sent from my iPhone using Outdoor Forums


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

For buffer... It will be my new plinker!

Sent from my iPhone using Outdoor Forums


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Very nice. How did ya do it?


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Aries666 said:


> Very nice. How did ya do it?


I just drilled a hole, cut the slot using my band saw and filed and sanded the rough edges. I had already made the sling shot from a figure 8 descender ring.


----------



## manitasdeplomo (Oct 31, 2016)

Arnisador78 said:


> [attachment=61287:ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1403562573.850229.jpg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Outdoor Forums
> 
> ...


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

They look like my favorite bands - 117b office bands.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

The are actually!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

117b - seems I can just about only get those (or equivalent) from the states... Must be because everything's bigger that side of the pond...


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I get mine off of Amazon. I buy the Alliance Sterling bands. I got a pound box (about 250 bands) for $8.60 free shipping.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

For me the shipping to the UK is about that - starts being expensive for an affordable solution.


----------



## TARDIS Tara (Jul 28, 2017)

What length do you get?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

117B - 7 x 1/8"

Though I've switched over to 1632 tubes (single or pseudo looped) - they're a lot snappier, the office bands work great just feel slow. Also the tubes last way longer.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

mattwalt said:


> 117B - 7 x 1/8"
> 
> Though I've switched over to 1632 tubes (single or pseudo looped) - they're a lot snappier, the office bands work great just feel slow. Also the tubes last way longer.


Matt

Yes, the 117b office bands are slower than the small tubes but they still give decent speed. At the 2016 MWST YSYEO had a chronograph and I got 245 to 250 fps with 5/16 steel and 190 fps with 3/8 steel. The temperature was above 90 degrees Fahrenheit.

I feel 5/16 steel is the ideal ammo for 117b bands as far as a compromise between speed and band life (200 to 400 shots)
Anything smaller and the shot count goes down and anything larger and you really have to max them out to get anywhere near a flat trajectory and the shot count goes way down.

The last box I bought the cost about 6 cents per band set and you can make about 20 band sets in 5 minutes so to me it is worth the low shot count.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

GG - I use 'em a lot. I use them with 4.5mm (.177) BB's and 6mm heavyweight plastic airsoft - they shoot extremely well. Also they're very had to get in the UK and as a result expensive.

Just find they don't last as long and not as active feeling as tubes. And because I got 5m free from Dankung with a order I received from them.


----------



## TARDIS Tara (Jul 28, 2017)

What about their wider bands?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Wider bands - bigger ammo...

1/8" doubles = 1/4" singles


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I use #84 office bands for 3/8 steel but they are for a very short draw length. I use #105 and #107 for stones - they are too powerful for 3/8 steels. I think the 105s are 10" long when cut and the 107s are 14" if I remember correctly - haven't used either for a long time.


----------

